# 600 mg test 300 mg tren? or 600 mg test 300 mg npp/300 mg tren?



## Motivated (Jan 10, 2015)

debating if i should go with 600 test/300 mg npp/mg tren ace or just do 600 mg test and 300 mg tren a....



current pic of me on just 600 mg of test...  6 weeks in... 







5 foot 10 197 pounds

not sure which cycle would be appopiate for me...

iv  only done 1 cycle...  well two technically but the second one was bunk. 100% bunk got ****ed over.. so this is technically my second cycle.. i just want something with lots of miles on it... because i have a big appetite so i want something that will get me the most gains for the food that i eat... something strong..


tren a with test or combine npp and tren for good joint and extra gains! 


i also want to look good i dont want to get bloated.. hence the tren in my bulking cycle...


----------



## bvs (Jan 10, 2015)

i wouldnt be throwing 2 19nors at the same time on my second cycle having never tried either of them before, asking for trouble imo. even just tren on a second cycle isnt really reccomended by most


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jan 10, 2015)

How old are you?  With only one legit cycle under your belt, what your doing appears to be working.  Very solid foundation.  If its not broke dont fix it no reason to complicate things let the test do its job and you do the rest of the work.  

My best advice for you is to work you is to keep doing what your doing and work your triceps more.  Your arms are going to be massive Bro.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 10, 2015)

I cant tell how old you are but im with BGH. If it worked the first time don't change it. Id rather see you add var t your test cycle for 5 weeks on 5 weeks off and 5 -7 weeks on to finish out your cycle. You look pretty lean and var will keep it that way. The extra 2 weeks on the end are the 2 weeks you wait for pct, you can run var right up to the day you start it.

Never run 2  19 nors at the same time. hat being said I dint think you have enough experience for either compound yet. If your dead set on another compound go with mast.


----------



## widehips71 (Jan 10, 2015)

Is it hard to have conversations with people while walking around with that boner??


----------



## Motivated (Jan 11, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> I cant tell how old you are but im with BGH. If it worked the first time don't change it. Id rather see you add var t your test cycle for 5 weeks on 5 weeks off and 5 -7 weeks on to finish out your cycle. You look pretty lean and var will keep it that way. The extra 2 weeks on the end are the 2 weeks you wait for pct, you can run var right up to the day you start it.
> 
> Never run 2  19 nors at the same time. hat being said I dint think you have enough experience for either compound yet. If your dead set on another compound go with mast.


adding var would be interesting. But i want more the most gains i can make  and all this tren talk on this forum being king etc makes me want it so bad... i want to get massive so bad bro... also i do not PCT.

I got bloodwork and my natty test levels were 380 NL only a few points in healthy range.. and i am only 23 years old.. i struggled with natty bodybuilding, i really tried... now i blast and cruise and i make tons of gains.. (i even make strength gains on 250 mg cruise... eating around maintenance... ) 

I take coq10 for bloodpressure. and take nac year round... and get bloodwork once every 2 months and estrogen and values always are in check. also donate blood every 90days....  so yea no point in me pcting with my bad natty test levels... hate to take that easy way out but with my natty test levels im never going natty again lol




BigGameHunter said:


> How old are you?  With only one legit cycle under your belt, what your doing appears to be working.  Very solid foundation.  If its not broke dont fix it no reason to complicate things let the test do its job and you do the rest of the work.
> 
> My best advice for you is to work you is to keep doing what your doing and work your triceps more.  Your arms are going to be massive Bro.


appreciate it bro.. how many sets do you do for triceps a week? I train bodyparts 2x a week. (but low volume each session) 




bvs said:


> i wouldnt be throwing 2 19nors at the same time on my second cycle having never tried either of them before, asking for trouble imo. even just tren on a second cycle isnt really reccomended by most



i used to think this to but combing tren/npp is actually common and ok on other forums that iv read of people running them. ill be sure to be running prami with it  of course.. and true at running 2 compounds that iv never ran before. i may just stick to tren and add npp later on after i get used to tren.. and if i get sides i can drop the npp etc.



i


----------



## DarksideSix (Jan 11, 2015)

Don't EVER ad 2 19 Nors together.  that is just asking for a problem.  With only 1 cycle under your belt then you're not ready for Tren.   Stick with Test.  The TNE would be ok or like said above, ad some Var to you Test.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 11, 2015)

widehips71 said:


> Is it hard to have conversations with people while walking around with that boner??



I didn't want to be the one to point it out but ya...wtf is that??? Don't do that OP. We only joke about being gay here. Its not real, ok??


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 11, 2015)

I've ran tren and deca together. It's nothing to write home about. Pick one of them and run it. You're very lean and u wanna get massive so I'd suggest some deca/npp. Might as well do deca since u don't come off. Deca is king. Tren is like the kings servant lol.

and you look good man. Keep training hard.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 11, 2015)

I'll run some deca with u. Miss my bitch nandy. Sweet sweet dirty whore she is.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm on tren and NPP right meow. Only 120mgs NPP tho. No problems here on the physical end. I'm like Bundy...I have to find out for myself wtf is goin on lol


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 11, 2015)

What BGH said is true,  but you're going to do what you want to do any way.  So if you do I wouldnt do 3 compounds this time aroud just do 2. 
You want size stay with the mass building compounds like test and decc, or equipose or an oral like D Bol with the test. Me personaly I use this time of year to add mass I dont mind if I get a little bloated,  I lift super heavy this time of year and eat. Then around spring or summer id consider tren to lean out and rip it up. 
Btw. Good foundation.


----------



## ERandICU-RN (Jan 11, 2015)

Hell man, I got on to maintenanceman about being on two nors and that dude is nuts! Deca is all you need. I was once told by someone who won many comps, that everyone who cycles should do the dbol/deca/test at least once. You could just do deca/test too. This is the one I'd recommend size wise. OR you could be like MM and be on every steroid known to man lol


----------

